# Rouge fun!!!



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Almost hit a doe on my bicycle back in the woods in Dearborn came within 3 feet! Deer are friendly there cuz she stayed and looked at me then turned and ate right in front of us. Rod behind ford estate and there were atleast 20 Large carp within reach caught a few!! Salmon trying to jump up the waterfall there and failed haha good day!!!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Lots of deer in there, and pheasant too!

I have seen some nice bucks just a little further west of there.


----------



## Shika (Nov 19, 2010)

I've seen some biggens during the winter bedding out on the golf course (Dearborn Country Club) which backs up to the woods along the Rouge. I ride my bicycle 3-4 times a week on Hines from Dearborn to Northville and back...been doing it consistently for the last 10 years. I've lost count of all the yotes, deer, turkey,fox I've seen, not to mention a mature bald eagle. They find a way to survive in the slim corridor of woods that runs along the Rouge, which is then surrounded by suburbs.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

If you ride from andiamo in dearborn theres paved trail that take you through some pretty cool spots you go thru u of m dearborn, henry ford estate and end up at hines near evergreen rd.


----------

